# Hagin and Copeland Having a Good Laugh



## Theogenes (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's a glimpse into charismania....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjujnAs-6tM&search=kenneth%20copeland%20>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjujnAs-6tM&search=kenneth copeland
And it's not funny.
Jim


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 12, 2006)

Maybe I should have put this under the "Entertainment" heading....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

See also this thread.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting that. I was having trouble throwing up this morning. That helped.


----------



## Devin (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone notice Copeland's odd look there at the end? He's like "why am I even doing this?"


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Dec 12, 2006)

Can anybody say hypnosis?

Yeah Devin, I did notice that look.


----------



## Devin (Dec 12, 2006)

Looked like the feeling of guilt to me.


----------



## staythecourse (Dec 12, 2006)

I believe God led me away from those traps in his mercy. As much as I want to know God, it never took that course. Thanks be to God.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 12, 2006)

This video is just disturbing.

These people are  

Their activities in this clip appear demonic to me.

Once the demoniac was delivered by Christ, Scripture says, he was clothed and in his _right mind._


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm not even going to bother...don't see the point. I'd rather watch Gallagher.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 12, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> I'm not even going to bother...don't see the point. I'd rather watch Gallagher.




Gallagher is hillarious! 

Seen most of his videos. Another thread I guess but anyone ever see him live?


----------



## caddy (Dec 12, 2006)

Just down right shameful!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 12, 2006)

Birds of a heretical feather flock together.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm still recovering from all the higher-life hype of the '70's.It gave me some serious trust-issues with church and people who seemed to really believe something. There was quite a bit of it and it hasn't all gone away, I see, instead it has revealed its true face. I just thank God we weren't into snakes!!


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 13, 2006)

1 Timothy 4

1Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; 2Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; 


1 John 4

1Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world.



That was disturbing.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 13, 2006)

Gnostic, demonic foolishness.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 13, 2006)

And yet, people don't want the State to suppress this stuff...I know...I know...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 13, 2006)

crhoades said:


> And yet, people don't want the State to suppress this stuff...I know...I know...




Heresey is needed brother.


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Dec 13, 2006)

*not to add fuel to the fire, but check this...*

check this...http://www.break.com/index/let_the_bodys_hit_the_floor.html


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 13, 2006)

bowhunter1961 said:


> check this...http://www.break.com/index/let_the_bodys_hit_the_floor.html




    

Nice touch with the Drowning Pool tuneage.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm not surprised but I am so disturbed...... So glad God saved me from that stuff....


----------



## RiverCritter (Dec 15, 2006)

Speaking on behalf of those of us who once fell for this kinda thing:

1.) We weren't stupid. We were deceived.

2.) Many of us were drawn to (seduced by, if you wish) charismaticism because it appeared to offer more than "just doctrine" and "cold, dead liturgy." Reformed churches need to take a lesson from this and take steps to keep liturgy God-centered rather than people-pleasing or "seeker sensitive." Charismatic worship often has the appearance of being totally focused on God - as though one could lose oneself in worship - and that is a holy and beautiful aspiration; not an "unrealistic" ambition only to be realized in the next world.

3.) The charismatic movement is different today from the harmless "benign enthusiasm with tongues-speaking tied on" that was so casually dismissed by Reformed churches thirty years ago. Today sects of it have largely morphed into a whole 'nother religion with a completely different view of Christ and His work than ours.

4.) Most Reformed churches, at least here in the United States, are so unfamiliar with the charismatic movement and the ways in which its victims are damaged that they are ill-equipped to minister effectively to recovering ex-charismatics. Simply ridiculing false teaching (and there _is_ a place for such ridicule) is not enough to help. Former Pentecostals and recovering charismatics need to know _why_ a teaching is ridiculous. _Why we insist on Sola Scriptura and what we mean by it. 

5.) Charismatics have been taught completely different definitions of common theological terms like faith, grace, dominion, the Church, and others. We use the same terms as they, but the meanings are dangerously different. Ordinary conversation with charismatics doesn't reveal the most harmful beliefs that cause them so much damage and leave them spiritually "homeless."

6.) When an ex-charismatic finally leaves his charismatic church, most are very bitter and feel hopeless. Many abandon church altogether. Those who do not abandon church are very guarded and are desperate searching for purity and simplicity. Not "purpose drivel," not "how to be happy," but the old lies they've been taught must be countered with truth. Not in a way that makes them ashamed and wanting to run away, but in a way that safely and gently brings the truth to bear in their hearts against the lies they've been taught.

7.) If you know any recovering ex-charismatics (and I bet most of you do even if you don't know it) who are yet unchurched and who might benefit from a support group of other recovering refugees from charismania, you can send them here for help and encouragement. 

Hope I didn't rant too much... Thanks,
Robin_


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 15, 2006)

RiverCritter said:


> Speaking on behalf of those of us who once fell for this kinda thing:
> 
> 1.) We weren't stupid. We were deceived.
> 
> ...


_


Excellent observations dear brother! One can easily be decieved if not on guard at all times. It has happened to me and sadly, will probably happen again on some issue because of the infirmity of the flesh._


----------



## 3John2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any pics of that clip? I can't seem to download that. I go to the link & it shuts down my internet. I'd like to see some pics of Ken's look on his face.


----------



## Machaira (Jan 27, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of that clip? I can't seem to download that. I go to the link & it shuts down my internet. I'd like to see some pics of Ken's look on his face.



Believe me, pics wouldn't capture the horror of such a disgusting display of impiety. Copeland and Hagin are lucky that they weren't struck down for offering such "strange fire."


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jan 27, 2007)

RiverCritter said:


> Speaking on behalf of those of us who once fell for this kinda thing:
> 
> 1.) We weren't stupid. We were deceived.
> 
> ...


_

After the attacks of 9-11, I remember reading a quote by an American pastor who said, "As we act, let us not become the evil that we deplore." The above statements by Robin really struck a chord with me, it caused me to view this thread from another perspective altogether. I detest those such as Benny Hinn and Copeland who spread malicious and harmful heresy, but I suppose I never took much time to consider those who were harmed by their babblings and rantings. Robin, thank you for your willingness to share. May the Lord Jesus Christ grant me the humility to minister to those who harm and are harmed by the charismatic leaders._


----------



## dmcdaniel (Jan 27, 2007)

*Tears of sorrow*

I thought that was rather funny.... fell out of my chair... crying.

I have to agree with "River Critter", I know one who is a denying recovery, but he will not admit it. He thinks the Presbyterian Church is the devil. He breaks my heart. He's my middle son. Please pray for him and his family. 

(dmcd)


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 27, 2007)

That was Hilarious!


----------



## puritan lad (Jan 30, 2007)

Been there and done that (well, I didn't do THAT). Sometimes the best way to illustrate the absurdity of a movement is to exaggerate it. Well, Hagin and Copeland have done that for us. I wonder how many of these people were "laughing" in hypnosis (er.. the spirit), and how many were laughing because it was laughable.

Looking back on this, it is scary to think how easy it is to fall into this mess. I still remember the 3 hour services where there would be no preaching, but rather "letting the Holy Spirit do His thing". There would be wierd manifestations of the "spirit" such as laughing, barking like dogs, etc. The minister would crack jokes like, _"we are in no hurry here. We need to let the Presbyterians clear out of the restaurants anyway."_ Unfortunately, I would leave this 3 hour service every bit as ignorant of Scripture as I was when I entered the church. Thank God for 1 hour services I attend now where the Word of God is faithfully preached.

BTW: Anyone ever see Ray Steven's "Mississippi Squirell Revival" video. Hilarious. Can't help but be reminded of this with the guy in the above video squirming on the floor like he just sat on a fireant nest.


----------



## Herald (Jan 30, 2007)

The sad thing is that I came out of the Pentecostal movement. I look back on it and I am thankful to God that He called me out of it. May our Lord call more out of that shamefulness.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jan 30, 2007)

I suddenly feel the need to pray a Daniel 9 type of prayer:

Daniel 9:4-8 And I prayed to the LORD my God, and made confession, and said, "O Lord, great and awesome God, who keeps His covenant and mercy with those who love Him, and with those who keep His commandments, 5 "we have sinned and committed iniquity, we have done wickedly and rebelled, even by departing from Your precepts and Your judgments. 6 "Neither have we heeded Your servants the prophets, who spoke in Your name to our kings and our princes, to our fathers and all the people of the land. 7 "O Lord, righteousness belongs to You, but to us shame of face, as it is this day -- to the men of Judah, to the inhabitants of Jerusalem and all Israel, those near and those far off in all the countries to which You have driven them, because of the unfaithfulness which they have committed against You. 8 "O Lord, to us belongs shame of face, to our kings, our princes, and our fathers, because we have sinned against You.


----------

